# Outlook 2007 Account Settings



## blight_d (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

My clients has various POP3 accounts and an Exchange account in Outlook 2007.

Exchange is used to store the mail that is downloaded from the pop3 email account.

The problem is that Outlook keeps setting the Exchange Account as the default account when it should be the POP3 Account. You can change the POP3 to the default but after a restart the Exchange becomes the default again.

This is only happening on 1 user. Other users with the same setup and software versions are fine.


Any ideas? Could it be to do with how/where Outlook store the profile settings?

:upset:


----------



## BenHoughton (Dec 27, 2008)

I was going to suggest a profile issue...back up the profile, delete the user and recreate them. If its only 1 user it shouldn't be too tricky to do.


----------



## blight_d (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ben,

Many thanks for your reply.

Are you suggesting just deleting the local user profile? All users are roaming users controled by AD.


----------



## BenHoughton (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah, first of all delete all local stored profiles and see if that works

If not actually delete the user from AD and recreate (ensuring you backed it alll up initially).

I had a similar issue at a Primary School I used to support.


----------



## blight_d (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ben,

I have tried your suggestion of just delting the local profile stored on the PC. The same thing still happens.

However i logged in as this user on another PC on the LAN (Roaming Profile) and everything was fine the POP3 account always remained the default without changing after a restart.

this can only suggest a problem with Outlook surely?

Darren


----------



## BenHoughton (Dec 27, 2008)

its possible theres a setting in the registry of that particular PC which is forcing it to use the old profile. However, messing with the registry key is where I tend to lose confidence and step outside of my comfort zone 

Ideally you need to search the registry and ensure the local user uses the correct profile setup for email. It's all a bit hazy to me on how you actually do this however. If that is set correct then there's always the old uninstall outlook/reinstall outlook to try.

Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## shunsa (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you find any solution to this issue. You have the exact same problem I am having. Only one person is having this issue.

I have tried setting the address book to always look in contacts first because the GAL will not do any good since exchange does not have internet email.

This does not do this on other identical PCs.

The messages that get sent using exchange just bounce around the server for a few days and then bounce back way after it is too late to resend.


----------



## shunsa (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.slipstick.com/problems/defaultacct.htm

This helped somewhat but my user is now complaining of connection drops.

I did not realize there was an autoconfig for accounts. This was setting the exchange account up but I set the pop account up locally. I renamed the PFT and put the reg key in and rebooted. It took a very long time to boot. This stopped it from changing back to exchange but it now has a problem getting exchange messages. I don't know what is going on.


----------

